# 'ipconfig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,



## abdcee (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello,

On my command prompt when I try any command, e.g ipconfig i get the error message
C:\Documents and Settings\User>ipconfig /all
'ipconfig' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

OS is WinXP SP3

Can you help? Thx.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

When was the last time you did a virus scan?

Does ipconfig show up in C:\windows\system32?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you tried just *ipconfig*?


----------



## abdcee (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello Lorjack,

I have Symantec Endpoint antivirus and I have set a daily scan.

Yes, in C:\WINDOWS\system32 folder, I have ipconfig.exe 

ipconfig command also gives the same error message.

Thx


----------



## abdcee (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello

Any other suggestions plz !?

Thx


----------



## ghanashyaml (Oct 22, 2009)

abdcee said:


> Hello
> 
> Any other suggestions plz !?
> 
> Thx


Its is simple thing...happened to me too after I unstalled some stuff. This happens when the PATH enviroment variable does NOT have "C:\Windows;C:\Windows\system32" in variable value. 
Here is how you fix it: right click on My Computer -> Properties -> Advaned System Settings. Go to Advanced tab and click Environment Variables. In text list under system variables, double click variable named "Path". Add text "C:\Windows;C:\Windows\system32" in variable value at the end. (If you add in between, make sure you have ; at the end and before it.) Restart the command prompt.

Silly, nobody on this forum could answer this for so long


----------



## sbheuang (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, i follow ghanashyaml and it works,
Thanks,
Sbheauang


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

This ancient thread will now be closed.


----------

